# Southern root cellar solutions?



## simka2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I looking for good ideas on how to store "the harvest" so to speak. I do not have a cellar, and it rarely freezes here. So, how should I store things like potatoes, winter squash, onions, apples and other items?

Thanks!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I go through a big pout at least once a year about not having the right climate for a root cellar. I've seen some people around here do something similar but it's never as cool or humid as it really should be. I've seen and read a lot of solutions but haven't applied any yet. Here are the ones that appeal to me:

A fridge with just a pan of water in it will supposedly be good for apples as they look cold and humid.

A fridge turned up all the way with a pan of water for potatoes. I've heard you can put onions in with them too even though they like it a bit drier. I personally think they wouldn't last that long.

You can also get a controllable thermostat (they cost ~$75, for beer making, etc) and a little humidifier that fits in the fridge door.

For me, winter squash stays for about 3 months just out on the counter in the house (we keep the house around 65 in the winter). It'd be nice for it to last longer. It needs a "warm dry" place (55F and 70RH).

I also dream about making a cool storage room. I've seen a couple of those online, some even built into a hillside like a "real" root cellar. But then you just have an AC window unit to keep it at the right temp when the weather around here isn't cooperating!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Coolest spot may be under your house if it's built over a crawl space. Or, dig a pit in or near your garden. Don't have to go very deep to find it a lot cooler than the air and it's fairly even temperature. Potatoes and squash would store well in such an area. Do an Internet search for _vegetable clamp_ as to how to do it properly. Often they didn't even bother digging a pit, just made a mound over the stored vegetables.

Martin


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Buy or build a garden shed. Fit 4-6 inches insulation inside, Put a "Cool-Bot" 300.00 in it! Or you can do What I am going to do. No more refrigerators but a walk-in cooler. Cool-bot Not spending 2000.00 on a fridge. i've built them before


----------



## NorthTexasGuy (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought a used fridge to store potatoes. It kept them good for ~ 6 months after digging. I think I'll try the pan of water next year though as some of the potatoes shriveled. I know it's not an off-grid solution though.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

I came across our 'root cellar' accidently when I was into cheese making a couple years ago. I got a used but almost new freezer-less frig from Craig's list, purchased an external thermostat (as someone above mentioned) and set it for about 52*F. 

I no longer make cheese, but it's where I now store all sorts of things - wine, dried fruits and veggies, garlic, apples, nuts, etc. And at that temp, it delays the ripening of avocados if we have too many. I just love it, yet without the fling at making cheese, I never would have considered buying a set-up like this.


----------

